# Public SSH Gateway Service



## kpedersen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I find devio.us to be a great asset. It is a public OpenBSD box that I can ssh into and do pretty much anything as a standard user (such as host websites, compile software, IRC etc...).
However, it does not allow reverse ssh gateway tunnels which is probably done so people cannot take advantage.

Basically if my computer at Uni or home has a web server running on port 80, I can ssh into the devio.us box with something like:


```
ssh -R 7896:localhost:80 username@devio.us
```

And then anyone can access my web server at http://devio.us:7896

Unfortunately devio.us does not allow this. Does anyone know anywhere which does provide a free anonymous ssh gateway server? I don't really mind about paying for it but being anonymous is certainly a benefit that everyone should strive for. If nothing like this exists I might be tempted to start a service like this up and open it up to a reasonable number of people.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 4, 2015)

Look into www/squid, net/foreman-proxy and net/gotthard. FreeBSD has ftp-proxy(8) in it's base, but I'm not sure if it has other types of proxy programs.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2015)

If you're already willing to pay why not get a cheap VPS solution somewhere, install FreeBSD on it and proxy through there? Or better yet, run your webserver on the VPS.

You can get a basic VPS these days for as little as 10 euro a month. That way you can run anything you like (as long as it's not illegal).


----------

